# D2G signal low



## NegO (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi,

My phone signal is very low, always has 2 bars and sometimes I have no signal.
I must power off and power on my phone to have signal.
What I can do to boost the signal from my phone?

Thank you and sorry for me bad english


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

You're holding it wrong


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

This has been discussed numerous times. People just hate searching and reading, I guess.

Google for "ro.mot.phonemode.vzwglobalphone".


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> This has been discussed numerous times. People just hate searching and reading, I guess.
> 
> Google for "ro.mot.phonemode.vzwglobalphone".


You mean this code line is not in any of the new roms and we, gsm users have to always add it?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Since the original post doesn't specify a custom ROM I assumed he's running stock. Shockingly (right?) enough, stock has this parameter set to "1".

Most ROM developers also don't bother changing it because they mostly care about CDMA.


----------



## NegO (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi, i use this rom: [ROM]AOKP Build 35 for Droid 2 Global [UNOFFICIAL] [4/28]. I changed the line code and nothing happens.


----------



## leobg (Aug 15, 2011)

NegO said:


> Hi, i use this rom: [ROM]AOKP Build 35 for Droid 2 Global [UNOFFICIAL] [4/28]. I changed the line code and nothing happens.


Are you on Verizon or another operator?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NegO (Nov 16, 2011)

leobg said:


> Are you on Verizon or another operator?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Im from chile, i use ENTEL PCS operator.


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Ponele el rom cm9 y agregale unas lineas de uno de los participantes del foro que la lista en el developers thread. Sino usa Miui 11.9 que es uno viejo que anda. El galnet miui anda en uruguay con fecuencias europeas pero no en argentina con frecuencias americanas iguales a las de chile.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NegO (Nov 16, 2011)

NI cm9 ni muiu ne funciona... force close.. por eso intenté con AOKP y funciono









cm9 and muiu not works for me, fc all time, so i use AOKP


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

No se si funcione, puedes probar el baseband switcher apk, es para el Defy, habria que ver si funciona en el D2G para cambiar la frecuencia de operacion, si ya se que el D2G es " global" pero las rom modificadas tocan algunos archivos de radio.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## NegO (Nov 16, 2011)

Voy a probar eso, gracias creepyª

I will try that!!, thx creepy


----------



## NegO (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi again!

I installed network signal info app and this shows:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/screenshot2000051614305.png/

my d2g take good signal but only have 2 bars in top? :S


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

This is a known issue for most ICS ROMs. The signal strength indicator does not display the correct signal level on GSM. This has been discussed in related topics.


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Unfortunately the D2G does not work well on gsm in countries using the American bands. It only worls well in countries with European / Asian bands. So next time ypu better buy an unlocked from factory phone such as the iphone. Also, its been a year since it was released and there are still no stable roms for it.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NegO (Nov 16, 2011)

i installed gb stock and nothing happens









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/snap20120519035905.png/


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

NegO said:


> i installed gb stock and nothing happens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On stock 4.5.x:

Open /system/build.prop.

Find ro.mot.phonemode.vzwglobalphone=1 and replace 1 with 0.

Save.

Reboot.

Just how many times do I have to repeat this?


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> On stock 4.5.x:
> 
> Open /system/build.prop.
> 
> ...


Can you do that on other gb roms? But you cant on ICS roms, right?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

You can do it on March builds of CM9 and MIUI.

Later, somewhere in April, some change made the signal meter dysfunctional.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> On stock 4.5.x:
> 
> Open /system/build.prop.
> 
> ...


I'd say half my postcount is repeated information. Some people (as I learned in another thread) refuse to utilize the search tool.


----------

